# Mini-games



## Talysia (Mar 27, 2007)

It seems like they feature in a lot of games these days, but which do you think are the best, the worst, or the strangest you've ever played?  Any console, any game.

The best one for me, even though it's an old one, would have to be the snowboarding mini-game in FF7.  The best one I've played on ps2 so far would have to be the Chronicles of the Sword mini-game in Soul Calibur 3, in my opinion.

I haven't really got a worst mini-game, but the strangest was definitely the cooking contest mini-game in Suikoden 2.  Or the Bunny Races in Star Ocean:  Till the End of Time.


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 27, 2007)

My favorite, by far, would have to be the card games from some of the Final Fantasy titles. I really didn't want to like them, as I hate card battle games, but I was summarily hooked and still log onto Playonline to play Tetra Master every once in a while. I also enjoyed a few of the mini-games from the Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess. My least favorite was the chocobo digging mini-game from FF IX.


----------



## Leonardo (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorite is definitely Pazaak, from Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic. It's basically a spiced up version of blackjack. Me and Pandora got so addicted to the game that we printed and laminated a pazaak deck ourself. We still play sometimes.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 5, 2007)

The best mini-game that Ive ever played is definately the Blitzball mini-game for Final Fantasy 10 on the PS2

The gameplay is so addictive.The game is a ficticious sport in the world of Spira and its basically a cross between Rugby and water polo.It plays like a sports game but with turn based strategy elements mixed in.The only disadvantage is that you can only play as one team 'The Besaid Aurochs'.One of the cool things about it is that you can recruit players from the main game to play on your team.Instead of making the so-so sequel to FFX they shouldve made a spin-off Blitzball game instead


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 5, 2007)

In FFX-2 they also had blitzball, but it sucked. They remade it, so you couldn't control the players anymore, I think. I didn't play it much in FFX-2, but I played it to death in FFX.


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 5, 2007)

Pazaak was pretty cool, however the strangest mini game I've played was in Skibi's TD, designed by Blizzard as part of the Warcraft III scenarios. After every tower defense round, there was a mini game, and one of them was full of units which were invisible and unable to move, but damaged an area when they teleported there. The object was to see where someone else had just teleported and teleport on top of them, with the only visible sign being a slight trail in the air. Last one alive wins


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 5, 2007)

Mortal Combat Deception has "Kombat Chess" which adds a little strategy to beating the stuffing out of your oponents. But the best was also in Deception, Kombat Block's or something it is basically tetris but instead of clearing lines you must clear colours with special symbols. I played that more than the actual game quite frankly, due to the stupid traning mode which wouldnt let me go into the story game without performing quite frankly an impossible move. Or maybe I'm just naff at these games


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

blitzball was awsome, battle chess is cool but it may just be me but i love row around in the boat and fish in twilight princess its great


----------



## sanityassassin (May 23, 2007)

Blitzball rules. I can play it for hours and forget all about playing FFX


----------



## Joel007 (May 23, 2007)

Tekken 3 has an awesome Beach Ball mode. Used to love doing that!


----------



## Lenny (May 23, 2007)

I'm going to agree with the above and say that Blitzball in FFX was fantastic!

The card game in FFX-2 wasn't too shabby, either. Can't remember what it was called, though.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 25, 2007)

the minigame thingy in cod3 is sweet two when u get to fight off the damn germans its cool


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (May 27, 2007)

sanityassassin said:


> Blitzball rules. I can play it for hours and forget all about playing FFX


 
Yeah me too, sometimes if im bored I turn on FFX just to play blitzball 
(they shud definately make a spin-off game for the sport!)


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 27, 2007)

Blitzball, by a mile!

Also, Tekken Bowling was always kinda fun


----------



## Talysia (May 27, 2007)

I used to love Tekken Bowling.  That was a great mini-game.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 28, 2007)

Well I did like Blitzball as well but for me the sheer number of mini-games in the Gold Saucer section of FFVII has to win it. 
There was: 
A Road Rash type game
A Silent Hunter sub game
A Surfboarding game
A Boxing game and 
A Horse (ok, Chocobo) racing game

Yeah the graphics sucked but who didn't like Cloud snowboarding?


----------



## sanityassassin (May 29, 2007)

Oh I remember the sub game loved that as well


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Jun 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever played dragon quest 8? The monster arena mini-game is excellent!  If anyone else has played tell me what monsters you use for your team...


----------

